# Canon RF 5.2mm f2.8L review



## Chaitanya (Jan 4, 2022)

Just saw this review of VR lens for RF mount.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice... thanks for sharing. I originally had this preordered, but saw the sub requirement and backed off. Can't wait till the next video to see it work in other programs w/o the paid sub.


----------

